# Elliott - lone male mouse (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Kirkby-in-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mouse 
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 3 months
Name(s): Elliott
Colours: Brown & White

Neutered: No, but booked in to be neutered on 21st June

Reason for rehoming: Mistakenly sold to previous owner as a doe
Temperament: Lively, outgoing and very inquisitive. Has a lovely nature and would enjoy a home where he'll get plenty of attention.
Medical problems: Came down with a respiratory infection a few weeks after he arrived. He had a course of antibiotics and seems fine now, but the vet will check him over properly on 21st June to make sure he's fit for his op.
Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)

Other: If Elliott is neutered we'd like to rehome him with other mice, but he'll need 5-6 weeks before he can be introduced. Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I wish I lived nearer - I'd take him in a heartbeat! Haven't kept mice for about fifteen years, but I love the stinky little blighters! He's a good-looking little devil, isn't he?


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Elliott passed his health check at the vets yesterday and was neutered. He's recovering nicely from his op and should be okay to be introduced to other mice in about 6 weeks time.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Elliott is now reserved and in a couple of weeks should be going to a new home with two female mousey friends


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Elliott went to a fabulous new home last weekend 

Please could a moderator lock this thread for me now?

Thanks very much.


----------

